# Anti lock-out feature not working



## OldMuskrat (May 4, 2010)

Here's what's _supposed_ to happen: With the key in the ignition and the engine not running, if you try to lock all doors, the doors will immediately unlock. This helps prevent you from locking your keys in the car before closing the door and walking away.

However, recently, this has not been working for me. When I lock all doors with the central switch and the key is in the ignition and the car is not running, they remain locked. I'm worried I'll accidentally lock myself out someday-- especially since for years up to now, I took the feature for granted.

Any ideas?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't remember exactly but I think you have to put your key in the "ON" or maybe "ACC" position and push and hold the "lock" button down on your door for about 5 seconds, the signals should blink. Then try it. If that doesn't work, try it by pulling up on the "unlock" button on the door for about 5 seconds.


----------



## OldMuskrat (May 4, 2010)

I must be losing my mind-- I forgot that the feature only comes into play when the driver door is _OPEN _and you hit the power lock switch. Mine is fine after all. This only became an issue when recently I got locked out when the keyless fob somehow locked all my doors when the key was in the ignition and I was outside the car. I guess I need a new fob.


----------

